# General > Gardening >  does anyone know if it is illegal to grow.....

## justine

Tobacco. We know that it can be grown in the uk but cant find anything about it being illegal or not to grow. I would imagine that it would be illegal to sell it but if we were to grow it for our personal use is it illegal. We are trying to go totaly self sufficient. We already have our veg ppatch with all sorts growing and as we both smoke it would be good to grow our own. Maybe someone could help with this matter. Thanks in advance ::

----------


## Victoria

Hi Justine,

this website might be some help.


http://www.tobaccoseed.co.uk/whygrow.htm

they say it isnt illegal and their company is based in the UK.

let me know how it goes as I may try it myself!

----------


## trinkie

It didn't used to be - I remember a mannie growing it in Willowbank just after the war !

Would it be good for you ??........

----------


## Victoria

well it wouldn't have any of the chemicals in it so I'm guessing that it would be better for you...

----------


## justine

thanks victoria, that is a helpful site. I will certainly let you know how we get on with this, as i think it would save us alot of money in the long run......cheers for your help....

----------


## Victoria

no probs - hope it works!!

----------


## Rheghead

The old chap on beachgrove garden had some tobacco in the garden, I would imagine that is a good indicator that its not illegal, I've seen them grow opium poppies on there as well.  It is funny that cannabis plants are illegal though?

----------


## justine

cheers rheghead...I am gonna give it a go, and see what happens....As for the cannabis plants i will leave that one for those that participate in illegal doings...

----------


## nicnak

hi No it is not illegal to grow it but it is illegal to sell it! the problems come with the drying as it has to be dried slowly in a fairly constant temp, the trouble is the atmosphere is too cold and humid in caithness so you would need to have a drying room or box which could prove expensive.
hope this helps

----------


## router

> hi No it is not illegal to grow it but it is illegal to sell it! the problems come with the drying as it has to be dried slowly in a fairly constant temp, the trouble is the atmosphere is too cold and humid in caithness so you would need to have a drying room or box which could prove expensive.
> hope this helps


Hi nicnak..Thanks for your input.I am not intending to sell it just trying to save myself some money...I am not going to be growing outside and like all my gardening it will be a CASE OF TRIAL AND ERROR...Imy hubby will nock up a drying box..and it will go up in the attic where it is constantly warm..Thanks and i think it will be ok...

----------


## bluelady

> Tobacco. We know that it can be grown in the uk but cant find anything about it being illegal or not to grow. I would imagine that it would be illegal to sell it but if we were to grow it for our personal use is it illegal. We are trying to go totaly self sufficient. We already have our veg ppatch with all sorts growing and as we both smoke it would be good to grow our own. Maybe someone could help with this matter. Thanks in advance


New Page 1 
are you interested in herbal cigs?i dont know if they still do them,but this place near where  i use to live did Herbal cigs, they might be able to tell you what herbs etc they use

----------


## stevep

Found this link with some legal information that may help

http://www.freesmoking.co.uk/moreinfoUK.html

----------


## justine

> Found this link with some legal information that may help
> 
> http://www.freesmoking.co.uk/moreinfoUK.html


 
Cheers stevep.....so i can grow it, shred it but not smoke it unless i want to be taxed, but a useful link none the less...Thanks for your help, am gonna give it a go anyway as it has got to be cheaper than i pay at the mo...

----------


## paris

You must let me know how it goes Justine as i to would like to give it a go, also the herbal cigs sound good as well. Has anyone else made there own with herbs ? I surpose just adding a herb would at least make them smell better LOL  jan x

----------


## Julia

I don't think it's very fair that anyone should be taxed for something grown for their own use, how would anyone know for a start?

I know cigarettes are full of chemicals but smoking home grown tobacco, could that also be as harmful assuming it would be quite strong.

----------


## justine

no there are no harmful chemicals that are that dangerous....But at the end of the day i am trying to save money, so instead of paying £10.66 per pack i might aswell grow my own..My lungs are damaged enough...

----------


## johno

_Justine im not being smart or any thing like that but did you & hubby ever think of giving up smoking. now that would amount to a real money saver._
_plus a health boost to. dont take it the wrong way now._

----------


## justine

i would never think you would be smart, and yes i have thought of giving up but unfortunately like my childbearing i find myself lacking in willpower....But maybe one day when i can no longer intake a smoke i might just try....ps.. dont take that the wrong way....

----------


## justine

ps. johno living this close to dounreay, i think smoking is the least of our worries......

----------


## johno

> ps. johno living this close to dounreay, i think smoking is the least of our worries......


aye your likely right there.  ::   ::

----------


## justine

we could go for a good walk on the beach and see if we can find some particles...... i dont smoke outside so it would help me cut down...

----------


## emszxr

i thought you were pregnant justine, and smoking ???????

----------


## Lolabelle

> You must let me know how it goes Justine as i to would like to give it a go, also the herbal cigs sound good as well. Has anyone else made there own with herbs ? I surpose just adding a herb would at least make them smell better LOL jan x


Herbal cigarettes are absolutely hideous!!!!  :: 
At least the ones in Oz are, I tried them years ago, before I gave up, obviously, and they were awful.

----------

